# Carmen and her little jenny,



## Marnie (May 15, 2007)

I was out taking pics and thought these turned out pretty cute.







and another






another






and the last one






I love this little jenny, she has the cutest red ears and Carmen is such a good momma.


----------



## Bassett (May 15, 2007)

This is the cutest little donkey.



: Anyone who has never seen a mini donkey in person can only imagine how cute and soft they are. I love Marnies little donkeys.



:



:



:


----------



## Marnie (May 16, 2007)

Don't you guys like my donkeys or my donkey pictures? Are they creapy or crappy or what?



( I thought they were cute. )

Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Suzie (May 16, 2007)

Oh Marnie I love your pics!! Just been away from the computer for a bit...LOL!

Carmen has SUCH a gorgeous blaze face- I LOVE it. And the baby is just precious



:



: You don't see many babies as cute as that!

Great PICS!


----------



## Shari (May 16, 2007)

Love the pictures and your new foal is just adorable. :bgrin


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 16, 2007)

_[SIZE=14pt]VERY CUTE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: I Just love the fluffy soft babies!!!



: [/SIZE]_


----------



## MiniforFaith (May 16, 2007)

:saludando: Marnie,

You always have nice pic's. They are adorable..



: This is the way I feel sometimes, too. I guess it is who you are when you post pic's to get replies, not the cute pic's them self.. I don't get many replies to pics or topics, that is why I've cut back on posting.. Sorry should have posted about your pic's.. They are very sweet pic's..



:



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]They are very cute pictures.



: The first one is my favorite where they are sort of snuggling... 






: Thanks for sharing them Marnie![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## NMMack (May 16, 2007)

:



:



:

What a DARLING Baby!!! You can actually see the smile on her face, and her Mommy's!!!

Are they really as soft as they look??? How do you get anything done at your place, I would be out hugging those little cuties all day long!



:

Nancy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Cute pictures. Your jenny looks just like Jasper who I sold a few years back, he had the same wide blaze. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (May 16, 2007)

: So SO cute!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 17, 2007)

sorry i did not see this till now, was barely able to answer e-mail the last two days so no forum time :no: and i have missed you all :saludando:

they are adorable,



: your Carmen's face looks just like my Bonny that i lost a couple of years ago along with her foal...



: but Bonny did not have any body spots. i love my baby donkey Ellie Mae anyway but i was so wishing she would have spots too like her mama... next foal of Taffy's will have Wiley for a papa so with both parents spotted we should get a spotted baby :aktion033: but i guess i will have to wait and see :lol:


----------



## qtrrae (May 17, 2007)

Marnie, You are sooooo funny!! Carmen and her little jenny are just adorable!! I just can't believe how much more "snuggly" baby donkeys are compared to baby horses!

Hey, on second thought - that baby jenny is creapy, crappy and just plain yucky - guess I had better bring my trailer up and take her off your hands! HA!! :aktion033:



Marnie said:


> Don't you guys like my donkeys or my donkey pictures? Are they creapy or crappy or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh! They are both SO cute!!!!!!



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 17, 2007)

Cute Pics !

I love the last .... love that "Donkey Strut"



:

Nice lush green grass too



:


----------



## runaway ranch (May 20, 2007)

Marnie, I just love these two. That little one is to die for.


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (May 20, 2007)

OMG! Those are some GREAT pics you took there! The first one is one of my personal favorites also!



:

Cute!



: Cute!



: Cute!



: Cute!



: Cute!



: Cute!



: Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 20, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]i guess i miss some posts as i am sure some miss or don't post on mine but anyhow your donkeys are very cute and i love all of your green grass



: . Nikki



[/SIZE]


----------

